# Exploring locations for retirement - advice please



## Saldav56 (10 mo ago)

Hi all - we are knee deep in maps/ guide books and google at the moment trying to find good locations to explore ahead of a retirement move in a few years. 
we won’t have a huge budget to buy but meet the current income levels - so looking at up to £80k for a house.
Ideal thoughts (though we aren’t too fussy) would be:

2 bed 
Small outside space
Townhouse or village house
More Spanish than full ex pat, though some would be lovely
Half hour ish from coast
Fairly near amenities - shops, restaurants etc though doesn’t have to be a large city, happy to be somewhat rural but not totally remote 
Both drive but in 50s with no health issues currently 
Any suggestions from those in similar boat or living there already please? 

Some we are thinking about that look like potentials are - Huercal-Overa, Los Alcazares, Alhaum el Grande, Olvera, Torrevieja??

Any suggestions? Thank you 😀


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Olvera is more than 30 mins from the coast but Alhaurin meets that and probably something in your price range. Also check out the Axarquia region, Spanish villages with a reasonable sized ex pat community.


----------



## anh12 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hello! You might want to take a look at the Marina Alta area. The climate is great, there are expats around (some towns seem overrun with them - beware), and the towns and villages inland have interesting real estate possibilities for your budget. There are many lovely villages about a half hour from the coast, nestled among picturesque hills.

Here's an article (in Spanish) that might be helpful if you wish to look at prices for real estate in the area: Dónde están las casas más baratas de la Marina Alta (las más caras están donde siempre y cada vez valen más)
The table near the end of the article gives you the average price per square meter in different towns. 
Pego, at the bottom, is really worth a look. It's also surrounded by villages not on the list that are beautiful. I'm in that area and love it. I think you could find something that checks off each of the items on your wish list without too much trouble. My wish list was much more demanding, but here I am, living the dream!

And finally, I imagine that in your search you've already come across idealista.com to look at real estate, but if not, it's a very helpful site.


----------



## Saldav56 (10 mo ago)

Thank you so much, that’s really helpful and sounds exactly what we are looking for - inland costs so much better and I’d much rather a typical Spanish older build which offers more space options rather than the newer layouts.
Definitely too more Spanish but with some expats rather than the other way around. 
will have a good explore shortly 😀


----------



## Jamglish (Mar 15, 2014)

If you are looking at Ahaurin el Grande, check out Coin also. Its a few minutes away by car, and is also a nice similar sized town.


----------



## dancingspider (Mar 4, 2018)

Be close to a bus and train routes if possible.
Being close to a hospital is not a bad idea.


----------

